# Requesting professional feedback on website



## musicbyjoao (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello,

I am in the midst of trying to improve my website. I have been trying to keep options open because I don't live in a place where there are a lot of productions happening (at least not right now with COVID). So I have an amalgamation of different works for different mediums and have come to the conclusion that I need to start honing in on what I do best and invest more in that.

I think I'm best at scoring to picture but as there isn't much happening, due to the current circumstances, so I don't want to leave games or trailer music out of the equation.

My website is www.musicbyjoao.com

If any of you could provide me with some constructive feedback, I would really appreciate it. Namely:
- Is there anything I should remove?
- Is anything missing?
- What is your overall opinion of the website?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok, I took a look. For the most part, it’s good. I like the decision for one page.

What I am not sure about is the ‘awards’ right under you, you make it appear those were for you, but on closer look, it appears to be for the production, so I feel it’s a bit misleading. Same goes for the ‘emmy nominated ‘ guy’s testimonial. You almost make it appear like it is your nomination. Put that title next to his name. Final point on the text, it appears odd that the text covers the pictures of the people providing the comments.

Why wouldn’t you put Bio first ? Testimonials are just reinforcement that you worked with others.

Didn’t listen to anything, sorry but I just don’t care to. I’m not a fan of putting up music as examples, I simply don’t think anyone other than fellow composers etc will listen. I also don’t think you get hired by a website, it’s just a business card.

But it’s your site, and what the hell do I know anyway ? ( so take all with a grain of salt )


----------



## musicbyjoao (Feb 28, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Ok, I took a look. For the most part, it’s good. I like the decision for one page.
> 
> What I am not sure about is the ‘awards’ right under you, you make it appear those were for you, but on closer look, it appears to be for the production, so I feel it’s a bit misleading. Same goes for the ‘emmy nominated ‘ guy’s testimonial. You almost make it appear like it is your nomination. Put that title next to his name. Final point on the text, it appears odd that the text covers the pictures of the people providing the comments.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time, dgburns.

In reply:
- Thanks for bringing the awards under me to my attention. I honestly shared them there because I was happy the projects I had provided music for had gotten that and I had seen some composers doing the same. I thought it would be clear as it doesn't reference music but I understand your point of view. Will try and fix that tonight.

- As for the Emmy nominee thing, I really don't understand what you're referring to. "3-time Emmy nominee composer" is right under his name and all other recommendations follow the same format (brief professional description followed by the person's name, within the box of their picture).


----------



## dgburns (Feb 28, 2021)

musicbyjoao said:


> As for the Emmy nominee thing, I really don't understand what you're referring to. "3-time Emmy nominee composer" is right under his name


It might be my browser then? It looks like all the titles are above their names not under.

Anyway, looking better


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 28, 2021)

musicbyjoao said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the midst of trying to improve my website. I have been trying to keep options open because I don't live in a place where there are a lot of productions happening (at least not right now with COVID). So I have an amalgamation of different works for different mediums and have come to the conclusion that I need to start honing in on what I do best and invest more in that.
> 
> ...




its fine. 

The section under testimonial was confusing. not sure what it was. Maybe add text to say what are those thumnails for? 

also, didnt see an imdb link.


----------



## musicbyjoao (Mar 1, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> its fine.
> 
> The section under testimonial was confusing. not sure what it was. Maybe add text to say what are those thumnails for?
> 
> also, didnt see an imdb link.


Good point.
As for imdb link, I don't have one. The directors I worked for don't use it.


----------



## musicbyjoao (Mar 1, 2021)

dgburns said:


> It might be my browser then? It looks like all the titles are above their names not under.
> 
> Anyway, looking better


Thanks! Actually, your formatting is right. I meant the other way around. However, because it's a specific repeating format for everyone, I thought it was clear. But I'll correct it now.


----------



## musicbyjoao (Mar 1, 2021)

musicbyjoao said:


> Good point.
> As for imdb link, I don't have one. The directors I worked for don't use it.


Except for one, I just noticed. But other projects haven't been added. I'm wondering if I can add promo videos / advertising I scored?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 1, 2021)

If you're using a one page design, you should have a link menu at the top somewhere. Otherwise, someone might not know that if they scroll down, there's more info.

Just my opinion of course, but there's too much "fluff". I prefer brief to-the-point biographies, and the testimonials and gallery is kind of pointless.

I like the credits you have over on the left side of the page, and the music selections.


----------



## musicbyjoao (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> If you're using a one page design, you should have a link menu at the top somewhere. Otherwise, someone might not know that if they scroll down, there's more info.
> 
> Just my opinion of course, but there's too much "fluff". I prefer brief to-the-point biographies, and the testimonials and gallery is kind of pointless.
> 
> I like the credits you have over on the left side of the page, and the music selections.


Thanks for your time. The menu is there on the top right. It's obvious on the phone but not so much on the desktop, I'll admit. So I've changed the word to "MENU".

The testimonials are there to help provide some trust and ease to the director/producer I'm sharing my website with. I'm fairly easy and professional collaborator and that's what I want to convey through the words of people I have worked with - after working with them I just asked them to write something IF they wanted to and the only thing I requested of it was to keep it honest. A friend of mine, in the years before he started scoring a few triple AAA games, also had a section like this, so I will keep it there for now.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 1, 2021)

musicbyjoao said:


> Good point.
> As for imdb link, I don't have one. The directors I worked for don't use it.



Anything that would enable a 3rd party trust will help. If not, anyone could say anything online of course. Not sure if there is a video game equivalent. OR examples of your work but on a clients site. 
Anything of that sort.


----------



## musicbyjoao (Mar 1, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Anything that would enable a 3rd party trust will help. If not, anyone could say anything online of course. Not sure if there is a video game equivalent. OR examples of your work but on a clients site.
> Anything of that sort.


Thanks for your input. You're right. I do have some links there but I guess I should do for all of them. I have started editing my IMDB page but it seems it will take a while to get this up to date.


----------



## FrankieD (Mar 9, 2021)

I like it very much. I think the testimonials are great. It looks like you won a lot of awards. I didn't look carefully and most won't. I'm just finishing my own first website. 

I'm doing multiple pages and bio is page 4. I hope peeps listen to my music...lol. 

I can't market myself without that calling card.


----------

